# Need Help! 17x8.5 wheel question



## BL3 (Oct 11, 2011)

Can anyone tell me if 17x8.5" wheels will fit the same as our stock ones. This wheel also has an offset of 49mm compared to the stock 48mm. Can I just bolt them on with no issues? Thanks for the advice.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Would work OK in the rear, but not the front. Would be 1/4 in. closer to the strut and rub.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

With that offset they'll be closer to the outside not the inside.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

To be exact it'll be 7mm closer to the strut and also stick out 5mm more.


----------

